# Elliptical Arches



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a link to a thread I did on elliptical arches:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/cutting-corners-71544/

I'm sure pro drywall folks have different ways of doing some of this, but I thought you might like to see how this carpenter approached it.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Bass, Nice work but you could have used metal lath and saved yourself some time and materials. for a plaster job that arch would have been filled with portland then float with plaster. I'll see if I can find some pictures of some big arches I've done.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

Excellent craftsmanship, to say the least. However, a bit time consuming and profit eating ? Arches can be framed with flex track and rocked. Or as previous post mentioned, lath and plaster.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks guys,

See, I knew the real plaster guys would have a different way to do it.

Sometimes I do things the hard way... or at least it looks harder, but then again, I'm set up for carpentry--rather than plaster work--so to me your method might look hard, while mine looks easy to me.

This job has arches all over, but I've been doing a room at a time to get the family back into some of the rooms (did office, then mudroom, then utility room, then laundry, now bathroom and next is a hallway). Now that is more work than doing it all at once, but they are glad to be back in the office and be back doing laundry, etc. while I finish the rest. Pros and cons to every approach I guess.

Anyway, another reason for the way I framed the arches is that the last pair of arches are flanking a pocket door. My solid framing should hold up well for the pocket. I'll add pics of that next week.

I sometimes have a difficult time getting real plaster supplies here, so drywall and joint compound are used when something else might be better or more authentic.

Thanks for checking in on this.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

experiment with metal framing. it's light, flexible and cheap. A guy with your skills will have no problems with it. However, if your system is working for you, and you're comfortable, it's profitable etc...stick to it.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

d-rock said:


> experiment with metal framing. it's light, flexible and cheap. A guy with your skills will have no problems with it. However, if your system is working for you, and you're comfortable, it's profitable etc...stick to it.


I don't think anyone here stocks flex track... could probably be ordered in though. I bid it high enough to make money on it, and it worked, so all's good.

I used to work in a steel frame fabrication shop (Rolled Steel Inc.), but I do like working with wood.

I figured you guys would have other methods... I just make this stuff up as I go.

Cheers,

Basswood


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

basswood said:


> I don't think anyone here stocks flex track... could probably be ordered in though. I bid it high enough to make money on it, and it worked, so all's good.
> 
> I used to work in a steel frame fabrication shop (Rolled Steel Inc.), but I do like working with wood.
> 
> ...


 That's what I love about this business :thumbsup: keeps work interesting !


----------

